# Lease End - Are 4 new tires necessary?



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

My 05' X3 lease is comeing to an end in about 2 months or so. At my last service interval about 2 months ago I was told that my 2 rear tires are at their wear bars. The fronts aren't quite there yet. They quoted me $800 to mount and balance the tires but figured that was a buit steep. Do I need to replace all 4 tires? Can I replace the 2 worn tires with 2 (perhaps used) tires?

If I do need a whole new set, are there any discounts available through the forum sponsors? Any information would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

At the end of any of my leases, if I have been close with the tires I'd pick up used ones. Even just a pair was always fine. Don't do more than you have to, but you should call BMW lease-end svcs and find out what the exact requirements are. You don't want to be stuck paying more for something than if you'd done your research.

Hell, if you wanted to mount new Coopers on there at $80/per that's your choice from my lease experiences. As long as there is correctly sized rubber with life you should be good.

YMMV, take care.

Eric


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Well I was told that if I could only put one of 3 certified tires for the X3. If I were to put anything besides those 3 models they would charge me to remove the non-certified tires and put certified tires on.


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

Eric, You may have never turned in a high end lease. You can only turn in approved tires or pay for them installed by the dealer. My wifes Volvo can only be returned with Pirrelli Scorpion tires. The exception might be if you lease another car from the same dealer. Often they will overlook wear to make another sale. Rob, I would check the details of the lease. If tires are needed I would start looking for used ones. GH


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

I have done it on a 2005 Audi A4 and a 2001 e46 330i. Perhaps the dealer was looking the other way at turn-in but I never had an issue. New to me but good to know. Thanks.

Eric


----------

